# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  giúp em hiển thị mã ascii

## sangdv291

Các pro cho em hỏi: Làm cách nào để hiển thị ASCII ra màn hình được. Tất nhiên là dùng java.

----------


## vncamera

*hengxin6*

I agree with you, and that's exactly what I thought. So exciting! You really have a wonderful idea! I believe that you've got it right. Pallet Racking

----------


## saobang68

đây bạn có thể tham khảo bài này. Chỉ cần print ra kiểu int là dc
public class MaASCII {

public static void main (String[] args) {

for(int i='A'; i<='Z'; i++)
{
System.out.print("ma ASCII cua "+ (char)i + " la: ");
System.out.println((int)i);
}
for(int j='a'; j<='z'; j++){
System.out.print("ma ASCII cua "+ (char)j + " la: ");
System.out.println((int)j);

}
}


}

----------

